# Does Anyone Have The Manual For a 2001 Grizzly G9972 11x26 Lathe?



## Whyemier (Aug 23, 2014)

I've downloaded the Grizzly G9972Z manual.  It is a newer design than the 2001 model I just acquired, though many of the features are similar. This machine came with a greasy fingerprinted, worn around the edges, Xeroxed over and over again copy of the manual but as you might imagine it is hard to read and faded and the photos not too clear.  I can make do I guess but it would be nice to have the manual in PDF format or one that was clear with crisp photos.


----------



## Taborclock (Jan 16, 2015)

I have one of these beasts and have no manual either. I didn't know the model number even. It is close to the Z mod., except for the gear box. That leads to my question....My data plate is worn off and would appreciate a close up picture of it so I have a better handle on the gear positions.:talktogod:
 I downloaded the Z model manual and parts list at Grizzly. I need a couple of apron gears. The apron appears to be the same. 

The 9972 is my go to lathe for just about everything. I have a good G4000 and a mini for clock work, as well. The 9972serves me well....


----------



## Whyemier (Jan 20, 2015)

Taborclock said:


> I have one of these beasts and have no manual either. I didn't know the model number even. It is close to the Z mod., except for the gear box. That leads to my question....My data plate is worn off and would appreciate a close up picture of it so I have a better handle on the gear positions.:talktogod:
> I downloaded the Z model manual and parts list at Grizzly. I need a couple of apron gears. The apron appears to be the same.
> 
> The 9972 is my go to lathe for just about everything. I have a good G4000 and a mini for clock work, as well. The 9972serves me well....



TaborClock,

I recently found one online. If  you are interested, I can send  you the PDF file if it will help. Still just a 'Xerox' copy and lacks a bit in detail but its what I was able to find.  The Tech guy, Vince, at Grizzly did get back with me and told me they just didn't have anything on my machine and no manual to boot.  It's near enough in most cases to the G9972Z and the gearing will often  fit and what won't, well I still have the SB9C and a mill so I'll make-em-if-I-need-em.

I'll take a photo of mine and send or post, whatever you prefer, the gear positions are in the manual also.

Whyemier


----------



## Taborclock (Jan 20, 2015)

Whyemier said:


> TaborClock,
> 
> I recently found one online. If  you are interested, I can send  you the PDF file if it will help. Still just a 'Xerox' copy and lacks a bit in detail but its what I was able to find.  The Tech guy, Vince, at Grizzly did get back with me and told me they just didn't have anything on my machine and no manual to boot.  It's near enough in most cases to the G9972Z and the gearing will often  fit and what won't, well I still have the SB9C and a mill so I'll make-em-if-I-need-em.
> 
> ...



Thanks, PM sent


----------

